# Striperri build



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

Well day one of the build. I am sure this will be a long build time is few and far between. New born, 4 year old and wife works 3rd shift so tuff to get the time. 

So lets sart with the plan. 
- room size 22' x 15.5' x 7.5'
- 119" screen drop down
- behind screen 42-50 plasma
- projector TBD
- Speakers fronts and center definitive UIW rls II
- rears UIW RSS II
- side surround UIS RSS III
- Sub DIY 3 12" TCS LMS-R designed after martin logan Descent (build coming sortly)
- Components TBD


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun will be had in the coming weeks/months! :T


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice sized space to start with. Lots of possibilities.

Good luck!


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

want to order the wiring

Plasma in front was going to pre wire 2 hdmi and triplet of RCA (figure more than needed.

What gets run to projector? I never had a projector before.

12/2 speaker cable
- 5 runs to the front
- 2 runs side surrounds
- 2 runs to ceiling rear surrounds

10/2 speaker cable
- 2 runs front DIY subs

cat 5 2 runs to front for IR sensors ( 2 tube IR recievers)

What am I missing?

thanks in advance


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Why 5 speaker runs to the front? Doing height channels?

For the subs, I'd run some coax while you're at it in case you ever want to use an active sub. Plan for power up there too.

For the PJ, do yourself a favor and run some nice big conduit with a draw string. Video standards are constantly changing. For now, I'd run HDMI (or 2 HDMI), and a composite. You could also run a set of component if you want. Don't forget the 110v there too! 

I would also recommend running at least 1 run of Cat 5/6 to the PJ. Run 1-2 Cat 5/6 to around the seating area for wired gaming, computer usage without wireless, etc. Cat 5/6 to the equipment rack. More and more equipment is network enabled - or at a minimum, can use a network for firmware upgrades.


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

running the 5 incase I do the highs in the future

thank you 

good idea on the subs. the more wiring I put upfront the better I agree totally .


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

*sub design almost done*

thanks again Graham


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Any updates on the build.

cheers

Graham


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

bpape said:


> Why 5 speaker runs to the front? Doing height channels?
> 
> For the subs, I'd run some coax while you're at it in case you ever want to use an active sub. Plan for power up there too.
> 
> ...


+1 on the Cat 5 advice. It is so cheap and easy you might as well run (make that 2 runs) to anywhere you mught ever need anything). I have two runs from my structured wiring box to my AV rack, and 2 runs each from AV rack to the front, rear, and projector. This will cover most forseeable needs (IR system receiver, auxiliary AV inputs, etc.). I also installed a computer port (VGA port and L/R audio) on the wall below my projector for when we want to watch stuff from the laptop - VGA to the PJ and L/R back to the AV rack.

Might want to run Cat 5 from your AV rack to the light switch in case you have IR dimmers and want to put emitters on them. 

Just keep in mind that all of your signal and power have to be in separate conduits/boxes (or in separate compartments of approved divided boxes) per NEC. And be sure any cable (HDMI, speaker wire, coax, Cat 5, etc.) that is not in conduit is In-Wall Rated.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

subs on hold for a bit seing other componets more important right now

here is a question I have 2 pairs Boston Vrisub85's 

i do want eiether build a cub or do I baffle 2 18" ih front if bluepoint ever is out when i am ready. i might build the previous sub showed. 

Here is the question the vri's would you put them 4 across the ceiling in back, 1 each corner? is it going to hurt in long run? or should i leave out will have updated build ppics later tonight


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

thoughts?


----------

